# Chevapchichi recipie?



## 92hatchattack (May 11, 2009)

Hey guys, im looking for anyone that may have a good chevapchichi recipie. It is a Serbian specialy that my friends dad used to make but doesnt anymore, and the recipie seems to be missing. All i really know is that they are abeef/pork mixure with seasoning, but dont know any ratios are which seasonings.

All i know was that these things were simple, yet the best when dipped in some good old BBQ sause.

So have anyone here heard of these or know how to make them?


----------



## surfinsapo (May 11, 2009)

This is one I found. sounds good to me....



> Chevapchichi Recipe
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 1 kilogram ground meat
> ...


----------



## Gomer1 (May 12, 2009)

Here is the recipe I have. I have 2 Bosnian friends who eat these all the time and yet I haven't made them yet..

You might have better luck w/ the spelling: Cevapcici
In the Croatian/Serbian languages they don't do Ch they have accented c character. The baking soda and egg don't sound authentic to me but I could be mistaken.

If you try it let me know, I think I might make some soon too now.

1 # ground lamb 
3 tbs hot Hungarian paprika or sweet if you don't want it hot
1 # ground veal 
1 # ground pork
1 large yellow onion peeled and grated (use a food processor) 
2 tbs freshly ground black pepper
Salt to taste
3 cloves fesh garlic peeled and crushed
pinch of freshly grated nutmeg


Olive oil for basting

Mix all the ingredients, except the oil, thoroughly and roll the mixture into little "cigars" about 1 by 3 inched. Rub lightly with olive oil and grill or broil until done. Serve with yogurt sauce.

1 pint plain yogurt 
juice of one lemon
1/2 cucumber, peeled, grated and drained one hour
2 cloves fresh garlic, peeled and crushed
Salt and white pepper to taste.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 12, 2009)

It seems as theres lots of diffrent recipe combinations used for this same dish. I guess this is why my friends tell me that they all taste diffrent from diffrent places.

Sounds like ill be taking all these ingrediants and trying diffrent combinations to find what tastes good to me. Than ks for the help so far guys.


----------



## Gomer1 (May 12, 2009)

Make sure you update us with your findings, I will start doing some too and let you know how they turn out. I have two expert taste testers hehe.


----------



## Diva Q (May 14, 2009)

They vary a lot from region to region. My husband is Macedonian. We have had them with lamb pork beef etc and a whole bunch of different spices. Here are some that I grilled last week for dinner. We get them from a small Macedonian butcher shop.


----------



## 92hatchattack (May 16, 2009)

So i tried some very simple ones yesterday. Just used ground pork and beef 50/50 with some black pepper. The consistancy seemed right but i think too me it had a little too much pork for my taste. I think maybe something like 60/40 may be just right.  The other problem was that they were pretty blan on their own, but this diddnt really matter when i started dipping them into some BBQ sause (these are great just dipped into some sause)

Anyone have some suggestions as too what spices they think i should try in there? Definatly needs to be spiced up enough so they have some taste without the sauce.


----------



## Diva Q (May 16, 2009)

a lot of times vegeta is used in them.


----------



## bigwheel (May 17, 2009)

Now that recipe looks plausible to me. Got it copied. Thanks. Now just wondering it that yogurt dipping sauce might supposed to have the yogurt drained through cheese cloth and a collander overnight to get some of the moisture out of it? Most yogurt/cucumber combos I have seen (mostly Middle Eastern) calls for that step. Nearly ghuarontee a person could replace the veal with pork and nobody would ever know the difference. 

bigwheel



			
				Gomer said:
			
		

> Here is the recipe I have. I have 2 Bosnian friends who eat these all the time and yet I haven't made them yet..
> 
> You might have better luck w/ the spelling: Cevapcici
> In the Croatian/Serbian languages they don't do Ch they have accented c character. The baking soda and egg don't sound authentic to me but I could be mistaken.
> ...


----------



## Gomer1 (May 17, 2009)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> a lot of times vegeta is used in them.



Yea, Vegeta is a pretty big staple in their cooking.

bigwheel: I am really not sure about the yogurt sauce, I will try and find something out from my friends.


----------



## alucy0210 (Jun 13, 2015)

I think I might jackpot make some soon too now.


----------

